# Furyan Mech Squonker by Lost Vapes



## Sir Vape (11/5/18)

These beauties have arrived. Available in Amber and Black.

Go check them out here:
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-furyan-mech-squonker-by-lost-vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BigGuy (11/5/18)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (11/5/18)

BigGuy said:


>




Excellent video @BigGuy 
Thanks
Great looking mod that!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (13/5/18)

This looks AWESOME

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (15/5/18)

Paul33 said:


> This looks AWESOME



That it is bud

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (17/5/18)

A little Furyan love

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (25/5/18)

Folks - on special at R999 until 10:30pm


----------



## Humbolt (25/5/18)

Wow, that's absolutely gorgeous


----------



## picautomaton (27/3/19)

Hi @Sir Vape do you maybe have any contact details for the Furyan Lost Vape company.
I have a furyan and need some technical advice.
Regards
George

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/3/19)

Also tagging @BigGuy for you @picautomaton 
In case he sees it before @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (27/3/19)

picautomaton said:


> Hi @Sir Vape do you maybe have any contact details for the Furyan Lost Vape company.
> I have a furyan and need some technical advice.
> Regards
> George


Try: http://www.lvevapor.com/who-we-are/#tab-id-2

Also try contacting LV on Facebook or try support@lostvape.com (took this from their FB page)


Try suppo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (28/3/19)

picautomaton said:


> Hi @Sir Vape do you maybe have any contact details for the Furyan Lost Vape company.
> I have a furyan and need some technical advice.
> Regards
> George



If you have questions regarding the internals I can try help. Stripped mine on the weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (28/3/19)

Hello would be support@lostvape.com. If any other questions we can assist with please mail craig@sirvape.co.za .

Reactions: Like 1


----------

